# Programmas / Software >  Zilais ekrāns

## zipo93

Problēma sākās it kā ne no kā. No rīta dators gāja, vakarā slēdzu iekšā un man priekšā zilais ekrāns.

Ja noinstalē vidokartes draiveri un restartē, tad viss aiziet, bet tā kā man ir Windows 7, viņš pats automātiski sameklē un uzinstalē par jaunu draiveri un pieprasa restartēt datoru. Kad to izdaru atkal priekšā ir šis pats, tikai pie Technical information mainās visi cipari rindā *** STOP: un *** nvlddmkm.sys
Arī, ja es pats uzinstalēju jaunāko NVIDIA draiveri videokartei, ir tas pats. 
Videokarte man ir NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE, dators HP Pavilion s3000, OS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit.
Tās verikālās svītras nav foto defekts, bet tādas man uz ekrāna tiešām ir. Arī, kad uzreiz ieslēdzot datoru rādās HP logo, tam visam pāri ir vertikālas svītras, kaut arī tādām nebija jābūt.

Kāds varētu būt šīs problēmas risinājums?

----------


## Texx

Problēmas risinājums visdrīzāk ir videokartes maiņa/remonts. Ja video nav ielodēta mātes platē, tad vienkāršakais risinājums ir ielikt citu. Ja iebūveta mātes platē, tad izdevīgāk to izmest datoru/nomainīt mātesplati.

----------


## Delfins

ja jau logo pie ielādes ar svītrām, tad videokarte.

PS: Man katram gadījumam pie rokas linuxa live-cd.. palaid paskaties live-demo režīmā.

----------


## zipo93

Videokarte nav iebūvētā, tā laikam būs vien jāmaina..
Hmm.. man tāda CD nav, bet provēšu dabūt un pamēģināt

----------


## Ar4

Gūgle izmet daudz rezultātu ar šādiem simptomiem, tikai neko prātīgu neatradu.  Par Linux Live - ja vari nokačāt, tad kautvai _bootable_ flashku uztaisi.
Edit: Lasu, ka nvlddmkm.sys pats netiek aizstāts, kad instalē draiverus. Varbūt noinstalē draiveri, un paskaties, vai nvlddmkm.sys ir nozudis, vai nē.

----------


## ansius

tak skaidri redzams ka video kartei ir problēmas ar atmiņu (piem viena no kājām vaļā), gan jau ka strīpu raksts mainās mainot rezolūcijas - un protams ka tādā gadījumā win metīs BSOD arā... gan jau ka pārkarsa tev tā karte un čips atlodējas - tikai remonts tad maksā vairāk nekā karte (ja tev nav kas jauns un mega jaudīgs) un remonts garantiju nedod... ja ir garantija - stiep uz veici, ja nav, pērc vien jaunu karti. būtu portablis vēl domātu, bet tā - beidz ākstīties.

----------


## zipo93

Kad noņem draiveri, tad arī tas fails pazūd, tapēc dators startējas normāli, tikai tās svītras, kad bootojas paliek.
Nu tad skaidrs - pērku jaunu karti

----------

